

Startup Kroud - Can you help me test my new Q&A community app? - stulogy
http://startup.kroud.co/join/80d2ef0711d8

======
jeffepp
I have also helped Stu give this a whirl.

If anyone wants to see how this could work with a company, check out
<http://zferral.kroud.co> (this is in beta).

------
stulogy
I've just build my own Questions and Answers app called Kroud. The idea is
anyone can create their own 'Kroud' and start interacting with their customers
through Q&A. I know the idea isn't original (GetSatifaction and Qhub), but I
wanted to have a go myself. Let me know what you think of it. I've started one
for Startups and added a few questions.

